# Out Of Staters Trips



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Guys..

Im from Carrington N.ive been out the last couple weeks hunting the early goose season.We all had a blast the geese decoyed good until up to the 15 but we shot over 100 birds in 2wks.Just wondering when most of the out of staters are coming up to NoDak and if there gunna be around the carrington area..I like to see young kids from out of state hunting .If so i could hook some up with some good hunting spots..
Good Luck To All
bigHunter


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:eyeroll:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

BH,I like the idea of kids hunting,but 100 birds?Way over your possession limit.You will make no friends in Carrington by posting(bragging) about your hunts and where you hunt.Be prepared to have your hunting area beat up until all of the birds are gone.
mallard


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

10 guys in 2wks we shot 95 birds so dont tell me what we got..
possession limit early season is 10 a piece


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

And MALLARD how many have you got..Why does it matter if i brag about my hunting im just trying to let people no that if they need some good areas to check out ill give them some advice.The geese around here are crazy and need to be shot..i would rather have some people that like to hunt geese hunt them rather than all the farmers go out and shoot them and burry them.. thats all not trying to make a big deal about it.anyways Good Luck


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I see a lock job comin' up. :roll:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> I see a lock job comin' up.


No reason to yet, but I see the dust on the horizon. Keep it clean guys!!!

Bighunter, I applaud your willingness to help out other hunters but, I think you're going to find you'll have your hands full with other hunters by posting locations.


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

KIDS WILL BE KIDS.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

BH,I was venting a little because of the huge increase in hunting pressure that has occured in that area the last two years.We no longer hunt there after the first week of October,the birds are gone.
If you feel like helping fellow hunters,do so by a PM.Anouncing to the world that the hunting was great in your area does no one any good,R or NR.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

BH I'll be in Woodworth from the 7th of Oct.till the 13th. We come in to Carrington for groceries.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

For crying out loud guys he's offering a hand of help, especially to kids.

Never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Buckman09 (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes,The hunting pressure in this area gets it hard during then end of Sept to end of Oct,but the geese in this area is way over populated and the early season there was hardly anybody out(wait tell nxt wkend tho) when all the out of staters come in to this area with all there fancy duckboats and trailers it just feels like hunting is here.I like to see young kids out shooting or even watching it's the experience and excitment that counts.I like to help other hunters find birds and get birds driving 1500 mi to come up and seeing 100 geese is nothing anymore.The 12 of Sept we had 4guys and all limitd out within 45min after that the geese came in so heavy that we just decided to unload are guns and see the flocks land in the decoys and here all the noise around us.(it was amazing)So feel free to PM me if you want some good areas if you come up this way..
GoodLuck BigHunter


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

So thats where all the birds are, see that, all the N/R, should go to Carrington this year and help them eliminate the abundance of birds. Don't get me wrong I like to see young kids out hunting. I just am glad this isn't a post about my hunting area. Good luck to everyone this weekend. Shoot straight, and bang some birds. Laters.


----------



## Choclab (Nov 19, 2004)

You are right on Chris - it never ceases to amaze me either!! It will only get worse as us N/R start coming north!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

H Express, he's talking about his home area. I'm sure most guys already have their trips planned by now....and for those who do, if it's in the area he'd like to help.

For more please read:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... 137#231137


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Very well said Chris..good hunting to all
bighunter


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Well, thanks for the informative reading. I will try to remember that from now on. Heres my one question? When do you think everyone is going to get along? I have seen alot of post go out of control, and I was making one single comment? I have offered to take guys out as well, but I guess that point is over looked. I have had my azz ripped for town dropping once upon a time as well? Where do you stop the banter from everyone? I am not trying to come off as a prick right now, just curious why it was this single post that I was singled out on?? Just curious I guess. Sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm not singling you out, it was just a day where enough became enough. It could've been anyone but I have to draw the line in the sand some where.

I built this place to be a fun, positive place to visit. For some people it's supposed to be a stress-free place during work breaks or at home. When it gets stressful here because you're worried about getting flack for a simple post then I have to put a stop.

I hope you understand it's not personal, I'm just tired of locking topics.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

My inlaws live in that neck of the woods and I hunt out there all the time. If he wants to help others by putting them in a field and keep them off of what little water is left in the area more power to him.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

HMMMM, Chris, If I wouldn't have told you I would be nice, lmao. :eyeroll:. I thought we already settled this issue? No need to keep stiring the pot in my opinion.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

"I built this place to be a fun, positive place to visit. For some people it's supposed to be a stress-free place during work breaks or at home. When it gets stressful here because you're worried about getting flack for a simple post then I have to put a stop. "

work breaks=all day long for some :lol:


----------

